# T5 Lighting VS. LED



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Hi guys.

Recently moved from marines to planted tanks. I know most do it the other way around!!

Anyway,

I have some LED's that have worked a treat on my reef system, but now putting it on my planted tank looks ridiculous!!  

I have just purchased one of these....probably should have spent a bit more pennies. But hopefully this will do for now... 
 T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Lighting Two Tube System All Pond Solutions Light | eBay 

It comes with 2 x 38watt bulbs. One rated White - 10,000k, the other a "Growth Lux" (no idea what that does)

My tank is 3 foot long, 18inch high and 12 inch deep. Not massive by any means, but a nice manageable size  

How would this lighting system fair with a Iwagumi style planted tank. Only really wanting to have a nice carpet, and one or two stem plants towards the back.
-CO2 is injected using 2kg FE. 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## three-fingers (25 Feb 2014)

Should be great for your tank .  The colour of the bulbs makes no difference to plants, it's just about personal taste as to what you prefer.

The white 10000k bulb gives nice crisp effect and accentuates greens to my eyes, while the "growth lux" bulb is a red/pink coloured tube like the Arcadia Original Tropical or Sylvania Grolux, it accentuates reds and is _meant_ to be better for plant growth hence the "growth" part in its name (although this is just marketing and means nothing in practice).

They are an excellent combo for a planted tank IMO.

Those are good light units too, I've been using the 4' version of that All Pond Soultions twin T5 luminaire for nearly 2 years now on a clients tank with no issues .


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Brilliant.
That's what I wanted to hear  

The LEDs I have do look ridiculous on the plants. Only running a 4-5 hour photo period as algae just takes off. If its on any longer. 

In terms of light level at the substrate level, will it be fine for carpeting plants? Currently have Eleocharis acicularis, wanted to go Eleocharis Parvula mini, but couldn't get my hands on any at the time!!

Also, will it be sufficient for some red leaf plants... Sorry, you must excuse the "amateur" naming lol.

The only thing I know are koi and "kind of" marines.. This planted lark is all new to me!


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Feb 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> In terms of light level at the substrate level, will it be fine for carpeting plants? Currently have Eleocharis acicularis


Eleocharis acicularis and other carpet plants do not really care about having lots of light. They care about having high CO2. That probably explains why you are having algae taking off.

Cheers,


----------



## three-fingers (25 Feb 2014)

Light at the substrate level will be fine for carpeting plants, provided you keep trimming up to stop the stem plants from shading too much.  Some prefer higher light than others but they will just grow slower, if you want a fast carpet effect, you might be interested the dry start method .
10x the tanks volume in lph of flow
The biggest issue for carpeting plants is usually seems to be getting high CO2 at the substrate level, so CO2 and distribution (flow) should be a focus here.  Keeping up trimming of the stem plants to stop flow being reduced and aiming for 10x the tanks volume in lph of flow is a good start .

Also, red plants will be fine too!


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Eleocharis acicularis and other carpet plants do not really care about having lots of light. They care about having high CO2. That probably explains why you are having algae taking off.
> 
> Cheers,



Yep, thats why I have cut the photo period down to not much at all!   Good to know, they do not require tonnes of light. 


three-fingers, 
The tank is 120 litres, give or take. I run a fluval 405, with the spraybar running along the back of the tank. Shooting towards the front glass. Is that a high enough turnover rate ?  
I did go for a lily pipe jobby to start off with, but the flow was like a whirlpool and the fish managed to move! Feel I get much better flow/distribution around the tank with the spray bar rather than the lily pipe. Plus fish are fine. 

Thanks for the info chaps. They'll be more questions to come I'm sure!!


----------



## three-fingers (25 Feb 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> The tank is 120 litres, give or take. I run a fluval 405, with the spraybar running along the back of the tank. Shooting towards the front glass. Is that a high enough turnover rate ?
> I did go for a lily pipe jobby to start off with, but the flow was like a whirlpool and the fish managed to move! Feel I get much better flow/distribution around the tank with the spray bar rather than the lily pipe. Plus fish are fine.


For a 120 litre tank you would be looking at 1200lph turnover or more if your going by the 10x guideline. The Fluval 405 uses a pump rated at 1300lph, but you will lose a lot of this due to media in the filter, gunk in the pipes, pumping up a height etc., so really its probably only ~800lph. 

You especially want a good flow around the carpeting plants so I would add a powerhead or specialised circulation pump/wavemaker to the lower region of the tank. A Hydor Koralia 1600, Newave 1.6, Tunze Nanostream 6015 or similar type and size of pump would be ideal, but any pump you have lying around would do .


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Okay  will try get a powerhead. And situate it to point down on the base of the tank. What kind of flow should I be looking at. Don't want a big jobby. Did have one on the marine tank but that will definitely be too powerful..!! Something discreet. Will have a search.


----------



## three-fingers (25 Feb 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> What kind of flow should I be looking at. .



Minimum additional flow would be something like a standard 400lph powerhead, but the bigger the better, more margin for error when plants start to grow and obstructing flow.  Proper circulation pumps like those used on marine tanks are much better, its unlikely it would be too powerful IMO unless your keeping slow moving fish like angels or _Betta_ spp.. If you find it is too much just aim it at a rock, the glass or something .  If you have one lying around, definitely try that out first!


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Will do. 

Will report back!


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Right, that was a bit too powerful lol. Sand on the bottom started flying all over the tank!! Cardinals were swimming like salmon going upstream lol. I was expecting some to jump and get caught by a bear haha.

Will look for a smaller one....


----------



## three-fingers (25 Feb 2014)

What pump was it lol? Dis you try aiming it at the surface from the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Its rated at 12000 litres, not too sure on brand. Had it for a year or two now. Yeah, tried it in a few different places. 
Tried it as you say, but there was so much water agitation, sounded like the niagra falls.


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

2500 Litre Aquarium wavemaker / powerhead  WM-2500  - All Pond Solutions

this any good ?


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

or this..

Hydor Koralia Nano Evolution 1600 Circulation Pump | Charterhouse Aquatics


----------



## Alastair (25 Feb 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> or this..
> 
> Hydor Koralia Nano Evolution 1600 Circulation Pump | Charterhouse Aquatics



Go for this or the newave 1600 as its cheaper and you can reduce flow on it too


----------



## Mike Hughes (25 Feb 2014)

Ooo, variable flow, I like it!!

Thanks Alastair


----------



## three-fingers (26 Feb 2014)

12000lph! That's a big wavemaker lol, I take it you previously used that on a marine tank larger than 120l? The NeWave 1600 is excellent, I use some of them too .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hughes (26 Feb 2014)

Will go for a newave one then. Like the idea of being able to change the flow. 
Not too sure now whether the glass lily pipe or spraybar would give me better distribution... not keen on the look of the spraybar I must say!


----------



## Alastair (28 Feb 2014)

Mike Hughes said:


> Ooo, variable flow, I like it!!
> 
> Thanks Alastair



Your welcome mike


----------

